# My L-046 tank!



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Finally feels like i finished the whole setup of the tank! Lets hope these bad boys will breed. =)


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Love the rock work!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That is nice, Pat. Where you get that condo? Did you build it yourself?


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I ordered it from the Uk the condo is pretty nice the pyramid looking are fry savers and rest is hiding and breeding. Can't wait for my next two zebras


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need more cardinals


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea mom jacked my cardinals again :/ i want to get more cardinals too. you want my discus lol? Trade for something haha?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont need discus. But i have about a couple hundred cardinals if u wanr some


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Discus trade for some cardinals and I buy some more ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Dont need anymore discus.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone see this want my discus for 20$ ?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

And my cardinals are running low already... only 150 or so left.


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

Got some more pics and a video of them eating =)


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*OMFG I love those so much. Have always wanted one. Are you breeding them, like can they breed?*


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

yea im pretty sure some people can breed them im still experimenting and hope they grow up and breed =)


----------

